

List of all GitHub commit messages where the user drops an F-bomb - minimaxir
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NDKNmTS25Ijqay3BjB6c6N1MeunFgDWQcqijCOSRLVk/edit?usp=sharing

======
minimaxir
I first analyzed the % of commit messages with F-bombs by hour and day of week
of commit to see when developers are most likely to swear:
[http://i.imgur.com/9MqqhcC.png](http://i.imgur.com/9MqqhcC.png)

As a sanity check, I looked at the raw data itself, and it made me laugh.

